# Rat about to give birth???



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

My rat is pregnant and over the past 5-6 days she's gotten just *huge* (she's a beautiful little mama). I want to make sure that I am there when she goes into labor in case she has complications so I can get her to the vet if necessary.. it's her first litter and it's my first rat litter (i've had guinea pig babies but no rats). As of tonight her belly is super active, I see those little guys rolling ALL over the place- is this a sign of delivery soon? I've been up literally all night so I can check on her every few hours. Are there any signs that she's going into labor soon? I've not seen any spotting. I've made sure she has a soft, quiet, secluded place to be and I used light colored bedding to make sure I can see if there is excessive blood. Just any suggestions at all would be wonderful.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

How did one of your girls get pregnant? If you bred her, when was she last with a male? How many days into pregnancy is she?


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

I took her from a friend who couldn't afford to keep her anymore, I know she's at least 20 days into the pregnancy because I got her about 20 days ago. I know their gestation period is roughly 23 days so I mean really I know it's close but I don't know HOW close ...just looking for signs so I can make sure I am there for her.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, so this is a new female rat? Did the friend you got her from breed her. The gestation is roughly 21 days, so it should be tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah she's new to me, I don't think the breeding was intentional she's not really...that attentive. She got two rats and basically put them in this itsy bitsy cage and let them alone giving them hamster food. I asked her why no fresh food and she couldn't afford it and was going to let them go, so I took the female and her ex took the male.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

I just really want to do right by the little lady. I have the craziest luck with rodents... my first pair of rats I got the female was pregnant when I brought her home from the store (though we didn't know when we got her) and she ended up dying in labor while I was out to dinner and none of the babies made it. I still have the other female, thankfully Lily the new girl was in quarantine still so she's got the cage to herself for the birthing etc.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

I've read site after site about rat pregnancy and what to expect and what she'll need and what to look out for etc... I just like having as much information as possible, and I appreciate your response Korra


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, so if that was 20 days ago then she is probably going to have them today or tomorrow. Don't worry too much about it. Depending on her age, she should be fine as most rat birth go just fine without any complications. Make sure she has lots of protein to eat. Is she a friendly rat? Or skittish?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

That little agouti baby? Yeah she was so young that I was surprised she was pregnant. But that was probably due to her very young age. This rat will most likely be fine. When she begins to have babies, it happens very quickly, usually she is done within an hour. If she is still in labor after having a few pups and no more are coming out then you should seek a vet because a pup may be stuck.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah I've made sure she has lots of protein. She's skittish, she'll let me stroke her gently on the back and on the head but she's not liking to be picked up at all. She'll take food gently from me, and she does not bite or anything.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish I could, the camera on my phone is broken.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

**update** 

Mama gave birth to TWELVE healthy babies last week. Mama is in great health, and all of the babies seem perfectly happy and healthy.


----------

